# Thoughts on p-plex?



## Boost777 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've been researching for a while and I am debating to try out a prohormone/aas.  I was looking at the CEL p-plex as just a small 4 week cycle to get started.  I just wanted to get some feedback on what you thought about it.  I heard the toxicity isn't as bad as an M1T or SD, and the gains were pretty good.  For PCT I would get Nolva, maybe some other stuff like milk thistle for liver. 

Stats:

Age: 21
Height: 6'0
Weight: 200
Years consistently training: 4
Previous experience:  A M1T cycle way back when I didn't know what the hell I was doing  

Is this a good idea?  Would just a test e cycle be better for me?  Is the nolva enough or do I need HCG with it?


----------



## Boost777 (Oct 23, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 23, 2007)

Test is always better. I tried Phera-Plex last year and regret it. While the results I got ON cycle were amazing, it gave me gyno (that I can't seem to get rid of) AND I lost all of my gains. FYI I used toremifene for PCT.

If you have the means to obtain test, I wouldn't even mess with PHs.


----------



## Boost777 (Oct 26, 2007)

you started using a serm at the first signs and you still couldn't get rid of it?


----------



## super ted (Nov 13, 2007)

I have used phera plex for 4 weeks last year. i had more sides from using it then dianabol and less gains over the 4 week period, just made my back really sore and felt sick most of the time, superdrol did this to me aswell.


----------



## Brutus_G (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah i wouldnt even mess with PHs if you can get test.


----------



## jwalk127 (Nov 24, 2007)

stick with the AAS


----------

